# [STOCKAGE] Erreur espace (résolu)

## 324874

Bonsoir,

j'essaye d'installer le stage3-amd64-hardened-20151217.tar.bz2 pour obtenir une version durcie de mon système d'exploitation. J'obtiens un message qui m'indique que je n'ai pas assez d'espace disponible pour installer sur /usr/portage/ . J'utilise des partitions logiques (lvm) --> voir plus-bas.

% Installation des sources du noyau / erreur obtenue

```
sysresccd / # emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1  USE="readline -libedit -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.1.12  USE="-build -experimental -kdbus -symlink" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

[...]

* Messages for package sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1/temp/build.log'

```

% Fichier .log mentionnant l'erreur. 

```
sysresccd / # cat /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1/temp/build.log 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_async/ForkProcess.py", line 45, in _spawn

    rval = self._run()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildFetcher.py", line 172, in _run

    allow_missing_digests=allow_missing):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/fetch.py", line 524, in fetch

    if ensure_dirs(mydir, gid=dir_gid, mode=dirmode, mask=modemask):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/__init__.py", line 1418, in ensure_dirs

    os.makedirs(dir_path)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/__init__.py", line 259, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/os.py", line 237, in makedirs

    mkdir(name, mode)

OSError: [Errno 28] Aucun espace disponible sur le périphérique: b'/usr/portage/distfiles/'

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1/temp/build.log'

```

% Espace disque disponible sur /usr/portage

```
sysresccd / # df /usr/portage/

df: Avertissement : impossible de lire la table des systèmes de fichiers montés: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Sys. de fichiers blocs de 1K Utilisé Disponible Uti% Monté sur

-                    3030800  932156    1924976  33% /usr/portage

```

La commande précédente indique qu'il reste de l'espace disponible sur /usr/portage.

% Essai d'écriture sur /usr/portage

```
sysresccd / # mkdir /usr/portage/essai

mkdir: impossible de créer le répertoire « /usr/portage/essai »: Aucun espace disponible sur le périphérique

```

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les commandes mkdir et emerge indiquent qu'il n'y a pas d'espace disponible sur /usr/portage ! 

% Liste des fichiers installés sur /usr/portage

```
sysresccd / # ls /usr/portage/

app-accessibility  app-mobilephone  dev-libs      games-board       gnustep-libs    media-plugins  net-nntp         sci-visualization  sys-process

app-admin          app-office       dev-lisp      games-emulation   header.txt      media-radio    net-p2p          scripts            virtual

app-antivirus      app-officeext    dev-lua       games-engines     java-virtuals   media-sound    net-print        sec-policy         www-apache

app-arch           app-pda          dev-ml        games-fps         kde-apps        media-tv       net-proxy        skel.ChangeLog     www-apps

app-backup         app-portage      dev-perl      games-kids        kde-base        media-video    net-voip         skel.ebuild        www-client

app-benchmarks     app-shells       dev-php       games-misc        kde-frameworks  metadata       net-wireless     skel.metadata.xml  www-misc

app-cdr            app-text         dev-python    games-mud         kde-misc        net-analyzer   perl-core        sys-apps           www-plugins

app-crypt          app-vim          dev-qt        games-puzzle      kde-plasma      net-dialup     profiles         sys-auth           www-servers

app-dicts          app-xemacs       dev-ros       games-roguelike   licenses        net-dns        ros-meta         sys-block          x11-apps

app-doc            dev-ada          dev-ruby      games-rpg         lxde-base       net-firewall   sci-astronomy    sys-boot           x11-base

app-editors        dev-cpp          dev-scheme    games-server      lxqt-base       net-fs         sci-biology      sys-cluster        x11-drivers

app-emacs          dev-db           dev-tcltk     games-simulation  mail-client     net-ftp        sci-calculators  sys-devel

app-emulation      dev-dotnet       dev-tex       games-sports      mail-filter     net-im         sci-chemistry    sys-firmware

app-eselect        dev-embedded     dev-texlive   games-strategy    mail-mta        net-irc        sci-electronics  sys-freebsd

app-forensics      dev-games        dev-util      games-util        mate-base       net-libs       sci-geosciences  sys-fs

app-i18n           dev-go           dev-vcs       gnome-base        mate-extra      net-mail       sci-libs         sys-infiniband

app-laptop         dev-haskell      eclass        gnome-extra       media-fonts     net-misc       sci-mathematics  sys-kernel

app-leechcraft     dev-java         games-action  gnustep-apps      media-gfx       net-nds        sci-misc         sys-libs

app-misc           dev-lang         games-arcade  gnustep-base      media-libs      net-news       sci-physics      sys-power

```

% Systèmes de fichiers montés

```
sysresccd / # mount

/dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=ascii,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)

/dev/mapper/sto-usr on /usr type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/sto-opt on /opt type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/sto-var on /var type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/sto-tmp on /tmp type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/sto-var_tmp on /var/tmp type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/sto-usr_portage on /usr/portage type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/sto-srv on /srv type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

/dev/mapper/sto-home on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=487845,mode=755)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

```

% Partitions du disque dur pour le nouveau système

```
 #gdisk /dev/sda

? p

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048         1026047   500.0 MiB   EF00  boot

   2         1026048        17803263   8.0 GiB     8200  swap

   3        17803264        24094719   3.0 GiB     8300  root

   4        24094720        45066239   10.0 GiB    8300  pv1

   5        45066240        70232063   12.0 GiB    8300  pv2

   6        70232064        87009279   8.0 GiB     8300  pv3

   7        87009280       116369407   14.0 GiB    8300  pv4

```

% Systèmes de fichiers et point de montages pour le nouveau système

```
# <fs>               <mountpoint>         <type>      <opts>               <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1            /boot            fat32      noauto,nouser,noatime,ro         1 2

/dev/sda2            none            swap      sw                              0 0

/dev/sda3            /               ext4      noatime,nouser,ro                  0 1

/dev/sto/usr         /usr            ext4      nodev,nouser,noatime,ro            0 3

/dev/sto/opt         /opt            ext4      nodev,nouser,noatime,ro            0 3

/dev/sto/var         /var            ext4      nodev,nouser,noexec                  0 3

/dev/sto/tmp         /tmp            ext4      nodev,nouser,noatime,noexec         0 3

/dev/sto/var_tmp      /var/tmp         ext4      nodev,nouser,noatime            0 3

/dev/sto/usr_portage   /usr/portage      ext4      nodev,nouser,noatime            0 3

/dev/sto/srv         /srv            ext4      nodev,nouser,noatime,noexec         0 3

/dev/sto/home         /home            ext4      nodev,nouser,noatime,noexec         0 3
```

% Volumes logiques créés pour le nouveau système

```
root@sysresccd /root % lvs

  LV          VG   Attr       LSize  Pool Origin Data%  Meta%  Move Log Cpy%Sync Convert

  home        sto  -wi-ao---- 10.00g                                                    

  opt         sto  -wi-ao----  2.00g                                                    

  srv         sto  -wi-ao----  2.00g                                                    

  tmp         sto  -wi-ao----  5.00g                                                    

  usr         sto  -wi-ao----  7.00g                                                    

  usr_portage sto  -wi-ao----  3.00g                                                    

  var         sto  -wi-ao----  5.00g                                                    

  var_tmp     sto  -wi-ao----  4.00g                                                    

```

% Profil [19] sélectionné pour l'installation de Gentoo.

```
sysresccd / # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [16]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [17]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [19]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64 *

  [20]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64/x32

  [21]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [22]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

% Informations générales

```

sysresccd / # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.24 (python 3.4.3-final-0, hardened/linux/musl/amd64, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 3.14.56-std461-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.56-std461-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2350M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3928044 total,   1073744 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8387912 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 18 Dec 2015 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.18.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

INSTALL_MASK="charset.alias"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X aalib acpi alsa amd64 bindist cli cracklib crypt cxx dri emacs fortran gif git hardened iconv ipv6 jpeg latex libcaca mmx modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl openmp pax_kernel pcre pdf pic png posix postgres readline seccomp session sound sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd unicode xattr xml zlib" ABI_X86="64" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="musl" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Cordialement,

neoptslapLast edited by 324874 on Fri Jun 17, 2016 5:10 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Syl20

Et au niveau des inodes disponibles dans /usr/portage ?

```
# df -ih
```

----------

## 324874

```
sysresccd / # df -ih /usr/portage/

df: Avertissement : impossible de lire la table des systèmes de fichiers montés: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Sys. de fichiers Inœuds IUtil. ILibre IUti% Monté sur

-                  192K   192K      0  100% /usr/portage

```

----------

## El_Goretto

La blague habituelle des inodes sur la partition portage.

On s'est tous fait avoir au moins une fois  :Wink: 

----------

## 324874

Merci pour votre aide ! +1 pour le commentaire !   :Twisted Evil: 

J'ai quelques difficultés à comprendre la notion d'inode. J'ai lu quelques articles içi et là à propos des inodes sur le web.

J'ai compris que le problème vient  du fait qu'il n'y a pas assez d'inodes pour créer de nouveaux fichiers sur le système de fichiers. 

Cela est probablement dû au fait qu'il y a un trop grand nombre de fichiers, probablement, des fichiers de petites tailles.

Que puis-je faire pour augmenter le nombre d'inodes ? 

Faut-il que je supprime des fichiers dans le répertoire /usr/portage ?

Personnellement, je veux bien supprimer les jeux, les applications kde, gnome, antivirus, etc.

```

sysresccd / # for i in /usr/portage/* ; do echo "$i"; find "$i" | wc -l ; done

[...]

 

/usr/portage/app-antivirus

34

/usr/portage/dev-games

305

/usr/portage/games-action

661

/usr/portage/games-arcade

1075

/usr/portage/games-board

585

/usr/portage/games-emulation

580

/usr/portage/games-engines

154

/usr/portage/games-fps

951

/usr/portage/games-kids

85

/usr/portage/games-misc

533

/usr/portage/games-mud

112

/usr/portage/games-puzzle

869

/usr/portage/games-roguelike

178

/usr/portage/games-rpg

402

/usr/portage/games-server

81

/usr/portage/games-simulation

177

/usr/portage/games-sports

139

/usr/portage/games-strategy

489

/usr/portage/games-util

328

/usr/portage/gnome-base

326

/usr/portage/gnome-extra

635

/usr/portage/kde-apps

1602

/usr/portage/kde-base

659

/usr/portage/kde-frameworks

571

/usr/portage/kde-misc

762

/usr/portage/kde-plasma

339

/usr/portage/lxde-base

163

/usr/portage/lxqt-base

170

/usr/portage/mate-base

95

/usr/portage/mate-extra

94

[...]

```

Par contre, c'est assez embettant de supprimer des fichiers quand il reste encore 67 % d'espace libre sur la partition !   :Arrow:   :Cool: 

Cordialement,

neoptslap

----------

## Biloute

J'ai eu exactement le même problème que j'ai résolu en dégraissant /usr/portage.

Pour cela j'ai créé /etc/portage/rsync_excludes

voici une petite liste :

```
app-benchmarks/*

app-cdr/*

app-mobilephone/*

dev-java/*

games-*/*

kde-*/*

lxde-base/*

mail-*/*

```

En plus tu verra que emerge --sync est plus rapide

----------

## ghoti

 *neoptslap wrote:*   

> J'ai quelques difficultés à comprendre la notion d'inode. J'ai lu quelques articles içi et là à propos des inodes sur le web.
> 
> J'ai compris que le problème vient  du fait qu'il n'y a pas assez d'inodes pour créer de nouveaux fichiers sur le système de fichiers. 
> 
> Cela est probablement dû au fait qu'il y a un trop grand nombre de fichiers, probablement, des fichiers de petites tailles.
> ...

 

Retiens surtout qu'un inode est nécessaire par fichier et qu'il faut déclarer dès le formatage de la partition combien de fichiers tu veux pouvoir décrire.

Les valeurs par défaut conviennent en général car elles envisagent des fichiers de taille moyenne alors que portage contient une foultitude de fichiers rikiki.

Quelques détails dans ce fil : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1017088-highlight-inodes.html  :Wink: 

@El_Goretto : me suis encore fait piéger l'an dernier, après 20 ans de pingouin !  :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## 324874

bonjour,

j'ai essayé de mettre l'arbre portage à jour sans reformater le système de fichiers sur le volume logique /dev/sto/usr_portage afin de supprimer des fichiers, cela n'a pas fonctionné.

% Fichier de configuration /etc/portage/rsync_excludes

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # cat /etc/portage/rsync_excludes 

app-antivirus/*

app-mobilephone/*

games-action/*

games-arcade/*

games-board/*

games-emulation/*

games-engines/*

games-fps/*

games-kids/*

games-misc/*

games-muds/*

games-puzzle/*

games-roguelike/*

games-rpg/*

games-server/*

games-simulation/*

games-sports/*

games-strategy/*

games-utils/*

gnome-base/*

gnome-extra/*

kde-apps/*

kde-base/*

kde-framework/*

kde-misc/*

kde-plasma/*

lxde-base/*

lxqt-base/*

mate-base/*

mate-extra/*

```

% emerge de portage non réussi (pas assez d'inodes)

```

(chroot) sysresccd / # emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://91.186.30.235/gentoo-portage...

Welcome to boobie.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

Server Address : 

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU 3050 @ 2.13GHz, 3956MB RAM

Sponsor        : EUKhost, Maidenhead, England

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

[...]

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/.nvidia-drivers-346.96-r1.ebuild.7uMkOK" failed: No space left on device (28)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/.nvidia-drivers-352.55.ebuild.RcDPJ7" failed: No space left on device (28)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/.nvidia-drivers-352.63.ebuild.ZOQDHu" failed: No space left on device (28)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/.nvidia-drivers-355.11-r2.ebuild.1GaAHR" failed: No space left on device (28)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/.nvidia-drivers-358.16-r1.ebuild.3rjQJe" failed: No space left on device (28)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/.nvidia-drivers-96.43.23-r1.ebuild.VMBpOB" failed: No space left on device (28)

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mtrack/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tslib/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void/

x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ast/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-freedreno/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-geode/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ivtv/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-modesetting/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-omap/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-omapfb/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-opentegra/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-qxl/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware/

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo/

x11-libs/

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/x11-misc" failed: No space left on device (28)

*** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***

x11-misc/

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/x11-plugins" failed: No space left on device (28)

*** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***

x11-plugins/

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/x11-proto" failed: No space left on device (28)

*** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/x11-terms" failed: No space left on device (28)

*** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/x11-themes" failed: No space left on device (28)

*** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***

x11-proto/

x11-terms/

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/x11-wm" failed: No space left on device (28)

*** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***

x11-themes/

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/xfce-base" failed: No space left on device (28)

*** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/xfce-extra" failed: No space left on device (28)

*** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***

x11-wm/

xfce-base/

xfce-extra/

Number of files: 206,466 (reg: 179,282, dir: 27,184)

Number of created files: 1,327 (reg: 1,248, dir: 79)

Number of deleted files: 0

Number of regular files transferred: 2,212

Total file size: 393.97M bytes

Total transferred file size: 7.28M bytes

Literal data: 7.28M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 4.35M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 82.62K

Total bytes received: 12.34M

sent 82.62K bytes  received 12.34M bytes  435.91K bytes/sec

total size is 393.97M  speedup is 31.71

rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1637) [generator=3.1.1]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 4 with rsync://[2a01:488:67:1000:b01c:3277:0:1]/gentoo-portage

rsync: failed to connect to 2a01:488:67:1000:b01c:3277:0:1 (2a01:488:67:1000:b01c:3277:0:1): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(128) [Receiver=3.1.1]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 4 of 4 with rsync://[2a01:90:200:10::1a]/gentoo-portage

rsync: failed to connect to 2a01:90:200:10::1a (2a01:90:200:10::1a): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(128) [Receiver=3.1.1]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org

 * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

% Espace disque sur /usr/portage

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # df -ih /usr/portage/

df: Avertissement : impossible de lire la table des systèmes de fichiers montés: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Sys. de fichiers Inœuds IUtil. ILibre IUti% Monté sur

-                  192K   192K      0  100% /usr/portage

```

% Démontage de /usr/portage

```
#umount /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage
```

% Reformatage du système de fichiers sur /usr/portage et modification du nombre d'inodes par défaut (merci ghoti pour l'option -N !)

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # mkfs.ext4 -N 300000 /dev/sto/usr_portage 

mke2fs 1.42.13 (17-May-2015)

/dev/sto/usr_portage contient un système de fichiers ext4

   dernier montage sur /usr/portage le Mon Jan 12 19:20:12 2009

Procéder malgré tout ? (o,n) o

En train de créer un système de fichiers avec 786432 4k blocs et 300288 i-noeuds.

UUID de système de fichiers=29c6f140-9b05-4728-b363-95e122ac694e

Superblocs de secours stockés sur les blocs : 

   32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912

Allocation des tables de groupe : complété                        

Écriture des tables d'i-noeuds : complété                        

Création du journal (16384 blocs) : complété

Écriture des superblocs et de l'information de comptabilité du système de

fichiers : complété

```

% Espace libre sur /usr/portage avant installation de l'arbre portage

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # df -ih /usr/portage/

df: Avertissement : impossible de lire la table des systèmes de fichiers montés

Sys. de fichiers Inœuds IUtil. ILibre IUti% Monté sur

-                  448K    41K   408K   10% /usr

```

% Remontage de /usr/portage

```
#mount /dev/sto/usr_portage /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage
```

% emerge de Portage

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # emerge-webrsync

[...]

```

% Espace disponible après installation de l'arbre Portage

```
(chroot) sysresccd / # df -ih /usr/portage/

df: Avertissement : impossible de lire la table des systèmes de fichiers montés

Sys. de fichiers Inœuds IUtil. ILibre IUti% Monté sur

-                  294K   202K    92K   69% /usr/portage

```

Par contre, je ne sais pas pourquoi, Portage semble avoir installé certains fichiers alors que je lui ai dis que je ne voulais pas qu'il les installent.

Enfin, merci quand même, Biloute, pour le fichier /etc/portage/rsync_excludes !

Quel exercice !

P.S : Excusez-moi pour la longueur du post ! La prochaine fois je ferais plus court.

Cordialement, 

neoptslap

----------

